# Puppy Vaccinations.....PLEASE HELP



## kellybeau (Aug 10, 2008)

My Jack Russell Puppy Just Got His Last Injection On 5th August Aged 12wks 3 Days.

The Vet Who Gave Him His *1st Jag *Said I Can't Take Him Out Till *2wks After His 2nd Jag*......But.....The Vet Who Gave Him His 2nd Said *1 Week.*

I Was Confused So I Have Been On Numerous Pet Forums & A Member Of The Blue Cross Said She *Lets Her Dogs Out Immediately.*

My Jack Russell Is Extremely Hyper & Needs Out To Burn Off Energy.

*Can Someone Please Help.*
*
DO I LET HIM OUT OR KEEP HIM IN????*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

My vet said one week.. I have just had the jabs.. but her mum who had her puppy Jabs three years ago.. the vet then said let them out as of from the jab. I think each vet is different.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

We've always been told to wait a week after first jab and never had any probs, we actually take them out from about 5 days after an no probs. I'd take them out as soon as possible as usually pups are ready to go out from 11 to 12 weeks old and its the most important time for their socialisation.

You'll be fine only waiting the week..... have fun discovering the world through your pup


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

You can safely take him out 1 week after the second jab. 

Gillieworm a week is 5 days!?! We took ours out after 5 days too!


----------



## CautiouslyOptimistic (Aug 8, 2008)

Just wait the week, I was told to wait a week or two, my vet said that most dogs should be fine going out just a few days after it, but they say 2 week as a precaution, chances are you'd be fine letting your puppy out now for a little run, its just a bit riskier, as long as you let the puppy out somewhere that other dogs dont commonly go to. I mean any stray dogs that have puppies have their dogs out without any jabs and they can be fine.
My old dog was a stray, she'd been avoiding the RSPCA catching her for about 6 month until she found her way into my shed, she didn't have any jabs until she was about 7 month and lived to be 13 without any health implications from being outside without jabs


----------



## stockport1965 (May 5, 2008)

We had Megs injections done at 10weeks and the vet said 10-14days later. i'm afraid we couldnt wait that long, soooo much energy. We took her out after a week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Foxy had her first injections at around 10 weeks old, she then had her 2nd jab 3 weeks later and the vet told me to wait 1 week after the 2nd jab to take her out for walks. I did carry her around oustide though during.


----------



## gillieworm (Jul 4, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Gillieworm a week is 5 days!?! We took ours out after 5 days too!


I just get impatient with having live wires at home so tend to wait 5 days instead of 7  Well the vet didn't say whether he means a business week or calendar week lol


----------

